# {NORMAL} ERROR /dev is broken!!!

## cld71

Ever sense I upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 I get a message like this "{NORMAL} ERROR /dev is broken!!!" before boot runlevels start.

Does anyone know why I get this error and how to fix it?

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Mar 2008 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openfire/resources/security/ /opt/openjms/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="# # # http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi administrator akode alsa amarok amrnb amrwb animgif ao apache2 apic apm arts audiofile automount avahi avalon-framework avalon-logkit awe32 bash-completion beanshell berkdb bittorrent bl bsf bzip2 c++ cairo cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups curl cx16 cx8 dbus de dedicated deprecated device-mapper dga directfb dmx doc dri ds_cpl dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 dxr3-audio-denoise eds emboss emovix enca encode escreen esd est etwin evo examples exif extras fam fat fbcon ffmpeg finger firefox flac foomaticdb fortran fpu ftp fxsr gd gdbm geoip geos ggi gif gimp glitz gmtfull gmthigh gmtsuppl gmttria gnokii gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal ht ical iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog ithreads jabber jack jad jai java java6 javamail javascript jce jingle jms jmx joe joystick jpeg jpeg2k jsapi kde kdm kerberos lahf_lm lame lash lcms ldap libsamplerate libvisual libwww live lm log4j logitech-mouse lzo mad maildir maps matroska mbox mca mce md5sum mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mime mixer mmap mmx mmxext mng modperl modplug monitor mouse mozdevelop mozdom mozembed mozilla mozsha1 mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msr mtrr mudflap multiuser musepack mysql nas ncurses netbeans network networking new-login nextaw nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nx offensive ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pae pam pat pbe pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl pge plugin png pni pnm portaudio postgis postgres povray ppds pppd proj pse pse36 pvr python qt3 qt3support qt4 query-browser quicktime radio rar rdesktop readline real reflection regex resolvconf rtc samba sametime sasl scanner sdl seamonkey sep server servlet-2_4 session slang slp smp sound soundtouch sox speex spell spl srt ss sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification streamripper subversion svg svga svk symlink tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tm tm2 truetype tsc unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vga videos vidix vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x visualization vme vmx vnc vncviewer vorbis wav wavpack webdav wifi win32codecs winbind wireshark wmf wmp workbench wxwindows x11vnc x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xforms xft xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xprint xscreensaver xtpr xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia i810 v4l vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## cld71

Found out it is genkernel that is causing error.

I added this to Gentoo Bug @ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215387 if you have this problem too.

----------

## sPHERE911

have you found a solution to this error? At every boot, I get "ERROR: /dev is broken!" and then everything continues as normal.

Also, is "udev-postmount" a needed service? Its started at every boot, but I cant seem to find any info about it.

EDIT: The error disappeared after i updated genkernel to 3.4.9 and ran "genkernel all".

----------

## cld71

>have you found a solution to this error? At every boot, I get "ERROR: /dev is broken!" and then everything continues as normal.

>EDIT: The error disappeared after i updated genkernel to 3.4.9 and ran "genkernel all".

Haven't found an answer, but I did the same thing, and down graded genkernel to 3.4.9.

Here is the link in Gentoo Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215387

I did get this, that the Gentoo Installer only creates /dev/null and /dev/console, but genkernel now checks for /dev/tty1.

But, I have a /dev/tty1 file, and I am trying to find out how to fix the problem.

>Also, is "udev-postmount" a needed service? Its started at every boot, but I cant seem to find any info about it.

I get that for my wifi iwl3945 driver.

----------

